# First EVER landscape photography trip - HDR processed



## Eyan (Jun 3, 2014)

I welcome you're critique. I am a complete newbie to this, images taken this evening (clouds came in just as I arrived, ruined what would have been a decent sunset opportunity, so had to make what I could with the weather). Taken with Sony NEX-6 + kit lens. Exposures combined in Photomatix, some little adjustments in PS. Like I said, this is very early days in my photography hobby, so I know this may be rubbish - I can see the HDR effect is over the top, but I like it...!


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 3, 2014)

I like #1 because this is the kind I have been trying to achieve for the last few months. The rest of the shots were HDR-ed too much. I hope you do not mind me saying this. It just doesn't seem to be natural looking for my taste.


----------



## BenjaminJ (Jun 3, 2014)

1,2, and 3 are all good. Really like the third one. Fourth one just didnt haven compelling subject matter.If you want natural you dont shoot HDR. For some reason some people dont get that. (Watch em blow their top over this one lol).


----------



## Sarmad (Jun 4, 2014)

I only like number one, because it has a good dynamic range and it keeps the natural colours in it. Others are too intense. You over-HDR'ed them.


----------



## Eyan (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I completely agree that I've overdone it here - I will put that down to over enthusiastic use of new software! I had been told before that one of the key skills in HDR is knowing when to stop, something I need to practice.


----------



## mmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

I think you did pretty good with #3. just back of a bit, try to bring up the shadows a bit, straighten the bridge a bit... after that I would be pretty happy with the photo, if it were mine


----------



## Eyan (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes, I noticed the bridge was a bit skewed. Need to brush up on my photoshopping to get it sorted. 

I had another go earlier at another HDR, but it's the same result really. Tried reigning it in, but there's so much temptation to bring out all the drama, especially in the sky! I'm sure I'll get better at judging when to stop the more experienced I get, it's a learning process.

Anyway, I'm pretty pleased with what's coming out, seeing as I only bought the software only 18 hours ago...


----------



## Sarmad (Jun 4, 2014)

Did you take photos with different metering points or different exposure values?


----------



## Eyan (Jun 4, 2014)

Exposure values. I used the camera's auto bracketing function.


----------



## Sarmad (Jun 4, 2014)

Eyan said:


> Exposure values. I used the camera's auto bracketing function.



Thanks, I'm also learning HDR  Don't you think metering from different points would be better?


----------



## Eyan (Jun 4, 2014)

Honest answer is I have no idea - I've only been doing this for a day! Although all the things I've read and seen on the subject point to exposure bracketing being the norm. I'll have to let more experienced HDR'ers on here answer you on that.


----------



## Sarmad (Jun 5, 2014)

Okay and for these shots, did you use a tripod?


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jun 5, 2014)

Sarmad said:


> Eyan said:
> 
> 
> > Exposure values. I used the camera's auto bracketing function.
> ...



Actually, I've found that the best HDR results come when you get a metered exposure that you're happy with and then lock your AE function with those values. The auto-bracketing function of the camera will take care of the rest, using whatever your chosen values are. For my work, I almost always find myself taking 5-shot brackets, with a +/- 1 stop for each image.

Metering from different points could also work, but it's much faster to use the auto-bracket method. The results are typically much more pleasing as well.


----------



## Eyan (Jun 6, 2014)

Sarmad said:


> Okay and for these shots, did you use a tripod?



Absolutely!


----------

